# +400hp on engine



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

what all would i need to do on my ka to get it to handle 400 plus hp. Right now its stock. Im planning and thinking of different ideas of what to do to this car.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

dear god how many of these repetitive threads are we going to have.Here's an idea, search a little bit, find out that 400hp is probably way too much power for you and get fisted


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

little240boy said:


> dear god how many of these repetitive threads are we going to have.Here's an idea, search a little bit, find out that 400hp is probably way too much power for you and get fisted



Now I can see why everyone on here are such assholes. Yeah I'm too, tired of typing this same crap over and over again. Do this. run low cp pistons, and 42psi. and be done!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Im Saying Do. have you ever heard of Google?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

well since you keep needing this:









why dont you start your search here or maybe even here 

You and that Mr.Wizard guy on here should hook up, you both are lazy and cant find the search button.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

markherrin said:


> what all would i need to do on my ka to get it to handle 400 plus hp. Right now its stock. Im planning and thinking of different ideas of what to do to this car.


LOTS OF MONEY! As far as details, like everybody else says, search the threads; there's a wealth of information.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

hey it seems to me that everyone is tired of helping a fellow car member out so i guess i will give it a try first off you need to build the bottom end either A. buy a stroker kit to make it a 2.6 liter comes with crank pistons rods ETC.. or B. get a rod piston combo like CP pistons or JE, pauter rods or eagle i prefer pauter rods then upgrade fuel pump and fuel injecters, MAF and then kit a good turbo like a tdo4h and all the necessity stuff like intercooler, BOV, manifold, ETC... then run about 25 psi dyno it if you do not reach the mark build your head wich is not hard then crank up the boost to what it can handle and i garauntee you will have 400 or more


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

there is no need to stroke a 2.4 4banger, it has plenty of displacement as is. You should ask yourself a question, what kind of drivability do you want?


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

all i can tell you is, it's going to cost a butt load of money


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Its not really that far off money wise, a simple rebuild of the block with forged pistons and rods with a stock head will but you right in the area, after that is just adding a few things here and there and having the right sizied turbo.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

you can still have plenty good drivability with a stroker and why stroke it it will gain the power quicker with less money some might say just throw forged rods and pistons in it why not just go the extra little feet to stroke it will make him happier in the future if he wants more than just 400 i was just setting him up for the long run


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

93_240, you have a good heart....but probably havn't been in the forum long enough to realize morons like this start threads all the time. They probably want a 240sx because its what is hot right now instead of a honda civic and wants to drift in a shopping parking lot...dumb and unsafe. If you were serious about getting approx.400hp he'd probably already know what to do and wouldn't have to ask...guys like this can't handle the power of a vehicle and want the numbers for bragging rights, only to find themselves wrapped around a tree.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

little240boy said:


> 93_240, you have a good heart....but probably havn't been in the forum long enough to realize morons like this start threads all the time. They probably want a 240sx because its what is hot right now instead of a honda civic and wants to drift in a shopping parking lot...dumb and unsafe. If you were serious about getting approx.400hp he'd probably already know what to do and wouldn't have to ask...guys like this can't handle the power of a vehicle and want the numbers for bragging rights, only to find themselves wrapped around a tree.


Agreed completely. Maybe i should frame that statement. Yeah, morons on this site are too lazy to search. I mean is it really that hard to go to KA-T.org? Come on now, are you guys retarded? 

And don't go getting a 240. Sell it to me. Buy some piece of shit RWD car to fuck up, not a 240. I'm waiting for the Next lame F&F movie to come out. Then my 240's value will sky rocket.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

yeh i know alot about the 240sx and all nissans and i just started forum righting to help people out thanks for the advice i watch out for it later


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

93_240_ka said:


> yeh i know alot about the 240sx and all nissans and i just started forum righting to help people out thanks for the advice i watch out for it later


writing sorry


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

FYI: a 400hp 240sx = low 11 second car. Very, very fast and hard to control. Start with 250hp and see how you go


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

^ word ......


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

make it 300 and be done.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Agreed completely. Maybe i should frame that statement. QUOTE]
> 
> Zellx, I'm thinking that this is a great idea.
> 
> I agree with Joel as well. I know how to build a 400+hp car for reliability and safety wise, however its a whole new ballgame driving with that much power, requires strict confidence and knowledge. Next spring I"m actually going to take a driving course, key points on entering,exiting turns, many racing/driving techniques and a lot of knowledge for track and cars. Some say its better to try things hands on and they learn the best like that, but with 400+hp, I'd like to know a little on how to control it rather then "I'll do my best Dad"....HELLO GRAVEL PIT!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

400hp on a 240 sounds very good...but...can it handle dayli driving ? i mean TRAFFIC!....cuss if you get a bad ass clutch, its gonna suck at traffic.....trust me.....i have a 6 puck level 3 racing/street clutch....some times i hate it.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

93_240_ka said:


> hey it seems to me that everyone is tired of helping a fellow car member out so i guess i will give it a try first off you need to build the bottom end either A. buy a stroker kit to make it a 2.6 liter comes with crank pistons rods ETC.. or B. get a rod piston combo like CP pistons or JE, pauter rods or eagle i prefer pauter rods then upgrade fuel pump and fuel injecters, MAF and then kit a good turbo like a tdo4h and all the necessity stuff like intercooler, BOV, manifold, ETC... then run about 25 psi dyno it if you do not reach the mark build your head wich is not hard then crank up the boost to what it can handle and i garauntee you will have 400 or more


This is A. A waste of time... B. Really bad idea on a boosted KA

The cylinder walls are already thin you don't need to add to it by increasing the bore and stroking it. This block already has one of the longest stroke ratios for a stock block. Unless you really want a rev limit at 5500 rpms, which completely negates the joys of turbocharging since you'll be shifting right after building decent boost.

It's not a Honda so don't treat it like one, nor is it an SR.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> This is A. A waste of time... B. Really bad idea on a boosted KA
> 
> The cylinder walls are already thin you don't need to add to it by increasing the bore and stroking it. This block already has one of the longest stroke ratios for a stock block. Unless you really want a rev limit at 5500 rpms, which completely negates the joys of turbocharging since you'll be shifting right after building decent boost.
> 
> It's not a Honda so don't treat it like one, nor is it an SR.




first off it is not a bad idea the walls are not that thin to were you can not bore it and stroke does not mean your making it longer if you have questions go to importperformanceparts.com and read up i highly dought stroking a ka for a higher rev neglects it to 5500 read up on boring and stroking a car and then comment to me thank you


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Dude, veilside knows what he is talking about.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

93_240_ka said:


> first off it is not a bad idea the walls are not that thin to were you can not bore it and stroke does not mean your making it longer if you have questions go to importperformanceparts.com and read up i highly dought stroking a ka for a higher rev neglects it to 5500 read up on boring and stroking a car and then comment to me thank you



Uh oh, sounds like a fight. lol. my money's on KA. cause I know him. lol. Just because an engine has a redline of 5500rpm does not make it a bad candidate for a turbo. I mean, you do have hybrids, which you can customize your spool time. HKS has a turbo it's a 60 trim (normally good for 400 Hp) pushing only 280. Now tell me if that's not spooling fast enough?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

oh yeah, KA, my importperformanceparts.com page isn't working. Got another site?


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

my bad .net and i don't say he does not know what he is talking about but stroking does not mean its making it longer it can also make it shorter for a higher rev thats all i was saying and boring it will be fine also the walls are not all that thin just saying from experience wich is a little bit better than just reading something not trying to start a fight on something but i personally don't think its a waste of time and it is "if you know what your doing" good for a boosted ka that's all i was saying


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i remember 5 yrs ago when i first got my 240 i drifted dat motherfucker straight to the curb. so i can say i was one of those morons. but i learn from my mistakes. and i dont think ive posted a retarted thread as generic as " how can i get 400 hp on my Ka".


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I have 2 issues with that kit.

Boring a turbo motor .60 over is not a good idea, although Wiseco makes a .60 over forged piston. This is required for that kit. Wiseco's piston is geared towards NA, not turbo applications. I would also like to see a dyno sheet for that proving what it states. I also cannot recall any company making a H beam connecting rod, since Eagle (Golden Eagle Manu. is the most popular manufacturer and has not released one yet). Lastly the cranks are considerably different between the SOHC and DOHC due to their oiling systems and it shows that they are all the same kit.

When you bore the KA out that much you wind up having cooling issues on a heavily boosted motor, as the water jackets would be too close to the cylinder walls. Making your cooling system work much harder to try and dissipate the extra heat that is being created from it. I STRONGLY suggest not turboing a ka motor bored more than .40 over.

I'm not too familiar with the Crank manufacturer so I can't comment on that.

I've been around these motors and driven/owned 240's for the last 7 years. I currently own 3 240's and have 2 stripped motors in my garage on stands. I would hardly say I'm new to these things. I'm a mod on ka-t.org and spend a lot of time with Rick (DOHC ka-t record holder) and am in the finishing stages of a well built SOHC turbo project. Mine is shooting well past the 400 that this discussion was started over, and over engineered already. I really don't find it necessary from any angle.

If you wish to perform said "stroker kit" that's one thing...but do it at your own risk and don't recommend others do it. That way it one fails it's yours and not someone elses money that is lost.

I'm well aware of hybrid turbos. Your options at getting really quick spool and 400 whp are on smallest side going to be a GT2871R .86/GT3071R .64/50 Trim with a .63 turbine housing.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

now THATS an answer, straight down to the turbo trims :thumbup:


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Currently the stock redline is at 6500 due to hydraulic lifters not being able to follow as they should due to valve float. To rev any more than that anyways on a SOHC you would need to throw in a solid lifter coversion and new cam as well. Increasing the cost more. In doing so you would also want to add new stiffer springs as well. Even then I don't see even at it's best getting maybe a 6000 rpm rev range. As that supposedly is twice the stock stroke..which is already a long bore x stroke ratio.

As you continue to...

Stock Bore = 89mm
Stock Stroke = 96mm

IPP Kit

Bore = 90.5
Stroke = 105mm

Any refinement that was exhibited previously and will be gone. Your cylinders will go out of round much quicker due to the extra sideloads placed on the rods.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> Currently the stock redline is at 6500 due to hydraulic lifters not being able to follow as they should due to valve float. To rev any more than that anyways on a SOHC you would need to throw in a solid lifter coversion and new cam as well. Increasing the cost more. In doing so you would also want to add new stiffer springs as well. Even then I don't see even at it's best getting maybe a 6000 rpm rev range. As that supposedly is twice the stock stroke..which is already a long bore x stroke ratio.
> 
> As you continue to...
> 
> ...



gohhdam!... for a second i thought i was at UTI. and speaking to a professor.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess that ended the comments from the peanut gallery.=)


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

hhahaa damn straight


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Why didnt anyone give him this link.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4573292918

And really blow his mind!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Why didnt anyone give him this link.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4573292918
> 
> And really blow his mind!


Funny you posted the link to Ricks car. Right now it's no longer for sale and getting ready to go under the knife again. It'll come out bigger and badder than ever, hopefully it'll come out in the 9's when were done.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> I have 2 issues with that kit.
> 
> Boring a turbo motor .60 over is not a good idea, although Wiseco makes a .60 over forged piston. This is required for that kit. Wiseco's piston is geared towards NA, not turbo applications. I would also like to see a dyno sheet for that proving what it states. I also cannot recall any company making a H beam connecting rod, since Eagle (Golden Eagle Manu. is the most popular manufacturer and has not released one yet). Lastly the cranks are considerably different between the SOHC and DOHC due to their oiling systems and it shows that they are all the same kit.
> 
> ...


Finally someone with something useful to say


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> Funny you posted the link to Ricks car. Right now it's no longer for sale and getting ready to go under the knife again. It'll come out bigger and badder than ever, hopefully it'll come out in the 9's when were done.


If you hit 9's Im selling my SR, and getting a KA.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> If you hit 9's Im selling my SR, and getting a KA.


Better stick a sign in the window.=)

The trans brake on the new tranny with the exact same turbo and tranny on a friends car builds 20 psi off the line(GT35R). On slicks should be able to pull 1.5-1.6 60 fts. He ran a 10.9 on a 1.8 with the power turned down a little and trapped 135. It'll happen don't worry.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> Better stick a sign in the window.=)
> 
> The trans brake on the new tranny with the exact same turbo and tranny on a friends car builds 20 psi off the line(GT35R). On slicks should be able to pull 1.5-1.6 60 fts. He ran a 10.9 on a 1.8 with the power turned down a little and trapped 135. It'll happen don't worry.


HAHHAHA, anyone wanna SR20?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> HAHHAHA, anyone wanna SR20?


YEAH!!! But only if youll trade for a stock Ka24e.... 

I know...I know... Not a chance in Hell.... But a man can dream... :cheers:


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

You’re ideas for KA24E are insane sir, I think you just might also know where i can find a cold air intake for that motor but in a stanza not a 240sx. Honestly except for a bit of piping I don't know why the two are apparently not compatible, do you?
Do you know of any online sources that can assure me that that their cold air intake can go into my stanza without too much custom fuss!

Thanks 

stanza77_vito

ps. WHOSE IDEA WAS IT AT NISSAN TO STUFF A WORKHORSE ENGINE DESIGNED FOR TRUCKS (KA24E) INTO A 2900 POUND SEDAN (STANZA) AND SPORTS COUPE (S13 240SX) ANYWAYS!!-i love it!!!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know anyone that currently offers a Stanza intake. Although it really isn't all that difficult to fab one yourself.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree about the fab part. Just buy some cheap honda intakes from Autozone or whatever, and fab one up.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah, my friend did that with his 89 accord, and i think i'm going to do that with my KA. Fab a cold air that is.


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

thank you guys i guess i just have to do some tinkering for my baby, it's a good motor mated to a good sedan the stock suspension handels wel with out need of an anti-roll bar or anything and the dual-pipe muffler i just installed just gave the car a new voice but it's still quiet in traffic and not boomy on the highway


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

*performance fuel injectors!?*

i seen a K & N oil filter the other day but the guy in the store said they were garbage and a waste of money when i asked him about it. Anybody know whats the deal with that!? Also i'm interested in new fuel injectors for my KA24E anybody know of a good company that makes performance fuel injectors i'm not entirely worried about fuel economy i get 26 miles to a gallon as it is!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Well lets start with what your reasoning for new fuel injectors is? Since your not exactly taxing the stock ones I wouldn't look into replacing unless it's a maitenance issue.

The drop in K&N filters have been proven on many vehicles to be an worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

little240boy said:


> 93_240, you have a good heart....but probably havn't been in the forum long enough to realize morons like this start threads all the time. They probably want a 240sx because its what is hot right now instead of a honda civic and wants to drift in a shopping parking lot...dumb and unsafe. If you were serious about getting approx.400hp he'd probably already know what to do and wouldn't have to ask...guys like this can't handle the power of a vehicle and want the numbers for bragging rights, only to find themselves wrapped around a tree.


Im so glad there are others out there like me. you just made my quote signature my friend.


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks,
my reasoning is both maintanance because one of the four needs replacing and i may as well give my baby new ones that optimize fuel-flow eg venom injectors. Also there is already a drop in k & n thank you for the heads-up though.

stanza77


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

The stock 270's are Denso's and really aren't bad injectors. I wouldn't replace them with anything but stock unless your current mods require it. Which yours don't...since your not exceeding 200 whp. If you change injectors you'll be in need of something to control it. Which requires money and tuning, which I don't find necessary at this stage of the game for your car in my opinion.

If you feel the need still get a set of 460cc RX7 injectors and a safc2 or emanage. Easiest way to do it. That'll set you up for boost later if you decide to go that way.


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

hey thanks guy , i really appreciate it. Injectors have me curious but i've been more comcerned with find a cold air intake for that stanza which is readily avalable for 240sx with the same KA24E motor. but ity seems a bit of custom work is need to install one in the stanza.

Anyway thank you mr. veilside180sx

ps. as for the injectors either i will follow your advice with the safc or i'll look into getting some BNR 444'S FROM A SKYLINE I'VE BEEN TOLD THEY FIT QUITE SNUGgLY IN A ka24e stanza


----------

